# Private Medical Insurance



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Since we're moving to NZ, I have approached one of the private medical insurers about a quote. Our current visa is only for 20 months, and the response was that they cannot offer us private medical insurance.

"To be eligible for Health Insurance with XYZ you need to either be a New Zealand citizens, holders of a resident visa or otherwise entitled to publicly funded health and disability services as determined by the Ministry of Health."

Could someone recommend a private medical insurance we could approach please?

Regards


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

I moved to NZ from California 18 months ago and purchased travel insurance for 12 months for around $600 USD from Southern Cross (purchased the 'traveling NZ' policy. I didn't renew when the coverage expired, but could have. There are different terms available, 12 months was the maximum. Not all pre-existing conditions are covered, and it does not cover the cost of prescriptions (which can be pricey since they won't be subsidized by the govt). But, if you get sick, you are covered, just make sure to read the terms and limits.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Kimbella - we will look around...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since we're moving to NZ, I have approached one of the private medical insurers about a quote. Our current visa is only for 20 months, and the response was that they cannot offer us private medical insurance.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Southern Cross?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since we're moving to NZ, I have approached one of the private medical insurers about a quote. Our current visa is only for 20 months, and the response was that they cannot offer us private medical insurance.
> 
> ...


You may find this will provide some cover

Australian resident on a temporary visit to New Zealand | Ministry of Health NZ


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, they're the one that refused us first 




anski said:


> Have you tried Southern Cross?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you, yes it looks like Travel Insurance is our only option...



anski said:


> You may find this will provide some cover
> 
> Australian resident on a temporary visit to New Zealand | Ministry of Health NZ


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

paisleypark said:


> Yes, they're the one that refused us first


Hi paisley,

not sure if you inquired with just Southern Cross, or with Southern Cross Travel Insurance (which is slightly different from SC--they have a travel insurance arm to the company). You might want to double check and follow this link to see if you were making inquiries in the right area. There are occasionally some funny kiwi habits that happen, such as being told "no" on something without it being explained that it is "yes," but it's another place/dept you are looking for .... you might have had your first experience with that. 

https://www.scti.co.nz/working-overseas

Best of luck!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Thank you, yes it looks like Travel Insurance is our only option...



Have you approached the company you will be working for? They may have a solution.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Southern Cross recommended we contact Southern Cross Travel Insurance.
and yes, I am waiting on a reply from my company to see how they can assist us.

Regards


----------

